# λίξης



## Δημήτρης

Δεν ξέρω αν λέγεται σε κάποια άλλη ελληνική διάλεκτο, στα κυπριακά όμως χαρακτηρίζουμε κάποιον που τ' αρέσει να τρώει πολύ και όχι τόσο εκλεκτικά, "λίξην" (ο λίξης, η λίξισσα). Υπάρχει και το ουσιαστικό "το λιξιόν"/"τα λιξιά" που είναι το σνακ.

Όταν το βρίσκω σε γραπτή κυπριακή, είναι είτε με γιώτα είτε με έψιλον-γιώτα. 

Καμιά ιδέα για την ετυμολογία; Ίσως το λύσσα, αφού λέμε και λυσσιάρης με παρόμοια σημασία; Ή μήπως το ρήμα λιγώνομαι; Δεν το έχουμε βέβαια στην κυπριακή, αλλά νομίζω από εκεί βγαίνει μια παρόμοια λέξη στα κρητικά.


----------



## glavkos

Υπάρχει το "λιγούρης" στα Νέα Ελληνικά με παρόμοια σημασία ....Λέμε λ.χ. "αυτός είναι λιγούρι". Η ετυμολογία νομίζω εδώ θα είναι κοινή. Υπάρχει το αρχαίο ρήμα* λιχμάω, -ώ, *αλλά δεν ξέρω αν η ετυμολογία είναι από κει...


----------



## elineo

glavkos said:


> Υπάρχει το "λιγούρης" στα Νέα Ελληνικά με παρόμοια σημασία ....Λέμε λ.χ. "αυτός είναι λιγούρι". Η ετυμολογία νομίζω εδώ θα είναι κοινή. Υπάρχει το αρχαίο ρήμα* λιχμάω, -ώ, *αλλά δεν ξέρω αν η ετυμολογία είναι από κει...



Δεν θα μου έκανε εντύπωση το _λιγούρης_ και το _λιμάρης_ που σημαίνουν σχεδόν το ίδιο πράγμα να προέρχονται από αυτή τη ρίζα


----------



## Δημήτρης

Μου φαίνεται κι εμένα αρκετά πιθανό τώρα που το βλέπω. Μέσα στην βδομάδα θα ανατρέξω και στο κυπριακό λεξικό που υπάρχει στο σχολείο μου, μήπως υπάρχει κι εκεί κάποια ετυμολογία.


----------



## an-alfabeto

Γεια. 

Από το *λείχω* γλείφω), απ’ όπου προέρχεται και ο *λιχούδης.*
Οι ορισμοί και οι παραπομπές που δίνω προέρχονται από το Λεξικό του Δημητράκου: 

*λίξης* (ο) δημ. κ. λιξιάρης, θηλ. –ισσα κ. ουδ. –ικο: ο λίχνος, λιχούδης

*λιξεύω* δημ. κ. –εύγω: λαιμαργώ, λιχουδεύω: Ερωτοκρ. Ι,780: _Λιξεύγει του τραγουδιστή τα κάλλη και τη νιότη_

Άλλες συγγενικές λέξεις: *λιχνεύω* (είμαι λαίμαργος) *λίχνος *(λιχούδης, λαίμαργος)_,_* λιχμάζω* (περιστρέφω τη γλώσσα, γλείφω),* λιχμαίνω* (γλείφω), *λιχνεία* (λαιμαργία/ λιχουδιά), *λίχνευμα* (ορεκτικό, λιχουδιά), *λιχανός* (ο δείκτης, το δάχτυλο που γλείφει ο λαίμαργος). 

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης δίνει "λ*ει*χουδιά" και "λ*ει*χούδης", παρότι η γραφή με |ι| υπάρχει στα αρχαία: Πλατ. Πολ. 354Β: _οι *λίχνοι* του αιεί παραφερομένου απογεύονται αρπάζοντες_· Ξεν. Λακ. 5,4: _*λιχνείας* ή οινοφλυγίας_· Πλούτ. Συγκρ. Δημ. Κικ. 2: αγαπάν δ’ αγεννές και *λιχνεύειν* την από του λόγου δόξαν


(Ο *λιμάρης* φαίνεται να προέρχεται μάλλον από το "λιμό": πείνα, αν και άλλοι υποστηρίζουν από το "λι(χ)μάζω". Ο *λιγούρης* από το "λιγώνω", "ολιγώ".)


----------



## Dr Moshe

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι προτάσεις των αγαπητών φίλων, που ξεκινούν από μια διαλεκτική λέξη με πλούσια ιστορία.

Το βάθος τής συγκεκριμένης λέξης είναι μεγαλύτερο από όσο εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται. Ήδη στα μεσαιωνικά κείμενα συναντούμε και άλλα μέλη τής ετυμολογικής οικογένειας: _λιξεύ(γ)ω, λιξιά, λιξιάρης, λίξουρος, λιξουριά. _Όλα ενέχουν τη σημασία τής «απληστίας, λαιμαργίας, πλεονεξίας».

Μολονότι η αναγωγή στο αρχ. _λείχω _δεν είναι άτοπη, το γεγονός ότι το ρήμα δεν φαίνεται να απαντά πλέον όταν εμφανίστηκαν οι νεοτερικοί τύποι στρέφει την προσοχή προς άλλη κατεύθυνση.

Μια καλή εισήγηση που έχει παρουσιαστεί είναι η συσχέτιση με τους λατ. τύπους _luxus, luxuria, luxor, _οι οποίοι συνδυάζουν τις σημασίες «πολυτέλεια, υπερβολή - ακόρεστη επιθυμία», πιθανώς μέσω τύπων τής προβηγκιανής γλώσσας. Σύμφωνα με άλλη εκδοχή, η λ. _λίξης _θα μπορούσε να έχει την αρχή της στον μειωτικό υστερολατινικό όρο _lixae, _με τον οποίο αναφέρονταν περιφρονητικά στους υπηρέτες που ακολουθούσαν τον στρατό στις εκστρατείες. Οπωσδήποτε χρειάζονται περισσότερα στοιχεία, για να τεκμηριωθεί κάποια από τις δύο υποθέσεις.

Ας σημειωθεί, επί τη ευκαιρία, ότι η γρ. _λειχούδης _είναι από ετυμολογικής πλευράς σωστή και δεν πρέπει να συγχέεται με τη μηδενισμένη βαθμίδα _λιχ- _που παρουσιάζεται στα αρχ. ομόρριζα (π.χ. _λίχ-νος, λιχ-ανός_), διότι αυτά δεν ανήκουν στην αλυσίδα σχηματισμού τής λέξης.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Ενδιαφέρουσες οι νέες πληροφορίες. Κι εγώ βρήκα να ανάγεται στο ρήμα λειχώ, η διπλή εισήγηση που παρουσιάζει ο Dr Moshe, να προέρχεται δηλαδή από κάποια λατινική λέξη φαίνεται εξίσου πιθανή. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ούτε μεγάλα λεξικά ούτε σώματα μεσαιωνικών κειμένων να ανατρέξω :/


----------



## diamanti

Αντιγράφω από την BRITANNICA:
*λίξης:* [ΕΤΥΜΟΛ. Πιθ.<λατ. _lixa _"προμηθευτής τροφίμων", πιθανότερη όμως φαίνεται η άποψη κατά την οποία η λ. συνδέεται άμεσα με το ρ. _λείχω, _οπότε η ορθή γρφ. είναι με -ει- (_λείξης_)]
Χωρίς επί της ουσίας να προσθέτει τίποτε στα όσα ο εύστοχος και λάκων Dr Moshe μας ανέφερε, μας παρατείνει εν τούτοις την αμφοβολία για την καταγωγή της λέξης, αμφιβολία που τη θεωρώ γοητευτική. Προσωπικά για τις λέξεις, όπως και στα παιδιά, αδιαφορώ για ποιος τις γέννησε, ακόμη κι αν είναι μοιχογέννητες. Αυτό που πρέπει να μας λυπεί είναι ο θάνατός τους.


----------

